# Radon Swoop CA 2020



## MAster (8. Mai 2020)

Gerade lag die Freeride 02/20 im Postkasten (Copyright Freeride Magazin)


----------



## Final_edition (8. Mai 2020)

Uhhh sexy,
@Radon-Bikes , man rechtfertige sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Mai 2020)

Bald


----------



## Final_edition (8. Mai 2020)

Für Wünsche ist es wohl zu spät, trotzdem hoffe ich darauf das ihr einfach das Rad in carbon übersetzt habt, eventuell ein wenig progressiver, quasi plug & play für uns alu Fahrer ^^


----------



## skreetzh1dda (8. Mai 2020)

Ma schaun obs schwerer als die Aluversion wird


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Mai 2020)

wann soll das Modell denn kommen  
kommte das dann so auch mit einem *E* vorne


----------



## dek (11. Mai 2020)

Kein Flaschenhalter, flacher Sitzwinkel...???


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Mai 2020)

am liebsten noch ein Staufach für's Gepäck 

mal ehrlich, warum wird ein Rad beworben mit Preis sogar, aber auf der Herstellerseite kann man es nicht finden


----------



## skreetzh1dda (11. Mai 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> am liebsten noch ein Staufach für's Gepäck
> 
> mal ehrlich, warum wird ein Rad beworben mit Preis sogar, aber auf der Herstellerseite kann man es nicht finden


wird scho noch kommen


----------



## void_lv (12. Mai 2020)

Ein mullet bitte!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2020)

DEK schrieb:


> Kein Flaschenhalter, flacher Sitzwinkel...???



Kauft doch eh keiner weil alle nur noch Tretmofa fahren wollen !
Und das ist soooo anstrengend auf sonem Tretmofa, kommt bestimmt vom flachen Sitzwinkel 

Wie haste überhaupt raus bekommen das der flach sein soll ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (14. Mai 2020)

Laut Radon Instastory ist in 19½h auf Youtube Premiere, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht also morgen um 1


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Mai 2020)

Schaut schon sick aus






						SWOOP 10.0 HD 2021 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## dek (15. Mai 2020)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schaut schon sick aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht aus wie ein Capra ?

Warum nicht das alte Design??


----------



## skreetzh1dda (15. Mai 2020)

Ich frage mich nur, was der Carbonkack soll, wiegt ja nicht weniger, kostet nur 500-1000€ mehr. Geo ist heftig, schade, dass beim 9.0 keine Select+ Lyric dran ist. Naja, meine Begeisterung hält sich im Grenzen, auch wenns echt schick ist


----------



## MAster (16. Mai 2020)

@Radon-Bikes 
Ein hochwertigere Rock Shox Variante (vlt. ein 9.0 SE) wäre ein Traum. 
Ne Lyrik Ultimate rein, hinten ein Trailstar Reifen, ein Laufradsatz mit nem Freilauf mit mehr Einrastpunkten und eine längere Sattelstütze wären m.E. sinnvoll (fahre mittlerweile ne 210 One up)
Andere kleinere Mogelpackungen sind zu verkraften...

Preislich seit ihr ja schon bei oder über Händler-Rädern, wie Cube angekommen. Wenn man so ein Stereo 150 SL vergleicht, ist die Ausstattung beim neuen Swoop eher Specialized typisch... 

Grüße

MAster


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Mai 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Ein hochwertigere Rock Shox Variante (vlt. ein 9.0 SE) wäre ein Traum.



Fox ist hochwertig und nicht der Rock Schrott Massen Scheiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS: so mit Motor wäre nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (18. Mai 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Fox ist hochwertig und nicht der Rock Schrott Massen Scheiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


als ob Fox irgendwas mit Exklusivität oder "nicht-Masse" zu tun hat ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Fox ist hochwertig und nicht der Rock Schrott Massen Scheiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann fahr du auf dem Mofa den Fox kram, ich nehm gerne den RoxSchrott kram, an dem kann man wenigstens nen vernünftigen Service machen


----------



## MAster (9. Juli 2020)

@Radon-Bikes kommt dieses Jahr noch eine Modellvariante mit der ZEB? Grüße


----------



## Halorider (2. August 2020)

schon jemand die das neue Swoop CF fährt?


----------



## proclimber (3. September 2020)

Ich hab das neue Swoop 9.0 bereits einige Tage fahren können. Der este Eindruck war überragend.
Einzig die Serienreifen machten mir etwas Sorge.
Entspannte Runde zum Einstellen des Fahrwerkes, vor der Haustür.
Im Bikepark [Lac Blanc] machte das Bike alles mühelos mit. Nur der erste Platten kam schon am Vormittag. Also neuer Schlauch, vorne, rein und weiter.
Gestern dann mal die Handbremse geköst auf dem steinigen Hometrail und 2 Platten...

Fahrwerk und Wendigkeit sind hervorragend. Die paar Euro für Freeridetaugliche Serienreifen hätten den Preis jetzt nicht unendlich in die Höhe getrieben... allerdings das angepriesene Gesamtgewicht... 

Mein Fazit: Geiler Hobel. Ich wechsel auf Minions und gut is.
Der Langzeit Testläuft....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. September 2020)

proclimber schrieb:


> Ich hab das neue Swoop 9.0 bereits einige Tage fahren können. Der este Eindruck war überragend.
> Einzig die Serienreifen machten mir etwas Sorge.
> Entspannte Runde zum Einstellen des Fahrwerkes, vor der Haustür.
> Im Bikepark [Lac Blanc] machte das Bike alles mühelos mit. Nur der erste Platten kam schon am Vormittag. Also neuer Schlauch, vorne, rein und weiter.
> ...


----------



## kucht (4. September 2020)

@Radon-Bikes wie progressiv ist die Federung am Hinterrad? Ist das Swoop CA auch mit Coil Shocks kompatibel oder besser bei Luftdämpfern bleiben?


----------



## Luci_11 (5. September 2020)

kucht schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes wie progressiv ist die Federung am Hinterrad? Ist das Swoop CA auch mit Coil Shocks kompatibel oder besser bei Luftdämpfern bleiben?








						SWOOP 10.0 HD 2021 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				



_"..
Die Kinematik des SWOOP ist progressiv ausgelegt, auch Coil Dämpfer passen gut zur Charakteristik des Bikes.
.."_


----------



## kucht (6. September 2020)

Danke Luci, da hätte ich die Beschreibung lesen sollen. Nicht damit gerechnet dass dort diese Info steht. 

Dann könnte das Swoop CA ein möglicher Nachfolger für mein 27,5er Swoop werden. ?


----------



## StanTheMan14 (7. September 2020)

Wie fährt sich das Swoop im Uphill? Jemand schon Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (7. September 2020)

Ich finde es fährt sich angenehm bergauf. Klettert flink und auch steilere Stellen sind unproblematisch. Der Hinterbau ist nicht ganz neutral aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## MAster (12. September 2020)

@Radon-Bikes 
Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat der 2021 Performance X2 im 10.0 ? 
Ist der wie bei den alten Modellem wieder nur auf LSC und LSR beschränkt ?

Grüße 

MAster


----------



## Wurzelzwergel (14. September 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat der 2021 Performance X2 im 10.0 ?
> Ist der wie bei den alten Modellem wieder nur auf LSC und LSR beschränkt ?
> 
> ...



.  . hier findest Du alle Infos zum Dämpfer, unter anderem auch das der Dämpfer 8 Klicks HSC und HSR mit bringt
https://www.ridefox.com/family.php?m=bike&family=floatx2


----------



## MAster (14. September 2020)

Wurzelzwergel schrieb:


> .  . hier findest Du alle Infos zum Dämpfer, unter anderem auch das der Dämpfer 8 Klicks HSC und HSR mit bringt
> https://www.ridefox.com/family.php?m=bike&family=floatx2


Dein Link zeigt aber den Factory und nicht den Performance.


----------



## Wurzelzwergel (14. September 2020)

Sorry hatte ich überlesen


----------



## seven21 (5. Oktober 2020)

Schade dass man das HD nicht vorbestellen kann. Da geht einem der MWSt. Vorteil flöten. Aber evtl. gibt es ja noch eine andere Rabattaktion im Frühjahr


----------



## CoilRocks (5. Oktober 2020)

Würde das wirklich helfen? Ich dachte, maßgeblich ist der Zeitpunkt der Leistung = Lieferung...


----------



## CoilRocks (12. November 2020)

Es gibt jetzt neue Farben für 9.0 und 10.0, außerdem bekommt das 9er jetzt eine ZEB und NX Hebel und das 10er SLX Kurbeln... Die BD Website ist gerade schneller als Radon selbst.


----------



## seven21 (12. November 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt neue Farben für 9.0 und 10.0, außerdem bekommt das 9er jetzt eine ZEB und NX Hebel und das 10er SLX Kurbeln... Die BD Website ist gerade schneller als Radon selbst.


Warum eigentlich neue Farben. War das blaue-weiß nicht aktuell?

Kann mir mal jemand bei der Größe helfen? Bei 178cm lieber M oder L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (12. November 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich neue Farben. War das blaue-weiß nicht aktuell?


Sind halt dann Modelljahr 21 denk ich, preislich und specmäßig hat sich ja bei den Modellen auch etwas getan, wenn auch nicht wahnsinnig viel.


----------



## Wurzelzwergel (13. November 2020)

Wenn beim neuen 9.0 eine Select+ Gabel und ein Super deluxe Ultimate verbaut wäre, gäb es ja fast schon keine Kaufargumente für ein 10.0 oder 10.0 HD mehr, so allerdings ohne den 2.1 RC Charger in der Gabel und der RTC Dämpfung etwas schwierig für den Endurobereich, finde ich.
Dafür hätte ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr bezahlt.


----------



## CoilRocks (13. November 2020)

Genau.

Beim 9.0 muss man halt noch das ZEB Upgrade-Kit mit dem 2.1 Charger dazukaufen. Dann hast Du technisch eine Ultimate Gabel und fahrwerksseitig wäre es top. Der Select+ Dämpfer ist m.E. ok und steht dem Ultimate wesentlich weniger nach als die Select Gabel.

Das ZEB Upgrade-Kit habe ich bislang nur als RC2 Version gesehen aber in ein paar Wochen wird es sicher auch eine günstigere RCT3 Version (= mit Threshold aber ohne Highspeed Compression) geben. Wenn man sich an den Preisen des RCT3 Kits für Lyrik und Pike orientiert, dann sollte man unter 200 EUR damit rauskommen. Für die alte RC Dämpfereinheit bekommt man ja auch sicher noch ein paar EUR im Bikemarkt und am Ende steht ein immer noch fast unschlagbarer Gesamtpreis für die Performance! P.S.: würde auch noch in einen GX Hebel investieren, der fühlt sich knackiger an.

Und fertig ist das Bike!


----------



## Halorider (13. November 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Beim 9.0 muss man halt noch das ZEB Upgrade-Kit mit dem 2.1 Charger dazukaufen. Dann hast Du technisch eine Ultimate Gabel und fahrwerksseitig wäre es top. Der Select+ Dämpfer ist m.E. ok und steht dem Ultimate wesentlich weniger nach als die Select Gabel.
> 
> ...


Für die Zeb select gibt auch MST tuning,


----------



## Wurzelzwergel (16. November 2020)

Prinzipiell richtig, aber dann doch lieber gleich die 700€ mehr für das 10.0 (2021) mit der Performance Elite Gabel ,die meines wissen bis auf das Kashima _BlingBling_ baugleich zur Factory ist, ohne den ganzen Umbau Klimbim auch wenn wohl, wie auch schon MAster anmerkte, der Performance ohne Elite Dämpfer Fragezeichen hinterlässt, da nirgends eine Beschreibung/Test zu finden ist.
Wäre halt nur nett gewesen aus der RockShox Variante eine 10,0 Ausstattung zu machen.

Frag mich auch wieso die 2021 jetzt schon im Shop sind da die 2020 noch nicht abverkauft, na das Marketing wird´s schon wissen.


----------



## CoilRocks (16. November 2020)

Warte auch auf eine RS Ultimate Version. Diese sind derzeit offensichtlich von Fox bei allen Fullies über das Radon Produktspektrum - meist durch Performance Elite Versionen - verdrängt worden, woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (29. März 2021)

Fährt hier jemand auch das 10.0 ? Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem X2 Performance, meiner erscheint mir sehr harsch auch komplett offen.
Grüße 

MAster


----------



## MAster (3. April 2021)

Hier ein sehr detaillierter Test:








						Review: Radon Swoop 10.0
					

The Radon Swoop 10.0 may be a bike park crushing machine that can still climb, but doesn't offer the same sensitivity of many competitors.




					theloamwolf.com
				




Er hat auch so seine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer


----------



## buddlersen (13. April 2021)

Kann jemand von euch etwas zur maximalen Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sagen? Bei einer XL sollte eigentlich viel Platz sein, allerdings lässt sich meine Brand-X XL (>500 mm) t komplett versenken, sondern bleibt bei ca 460 mm in einer Stufe hängen (ca. 0,5 mm).

Danach geht es im Rahmen immer noch gut 10 cm gerade weiter. Handelt es sich bei der Stufe um einen Fehler oder um ein Feature?
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

Siehe "Ring" im Bild.


----------



## MAster (13. April 2021)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch etwas zur maximalen Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sagen? Bei einer XL sollte eigentlich viel Platz sein, allerdings lässt sich meine Brand-X XL (>500 mm) t komplett versenken, sondern bleibt bei ca 460 mm in einer Stufe hängen (ca. 0,5 mm).
> 
> Danach geht es im Rahmen immer noch gut 10 cm gerade weiter. Handelt es sich bei der Stufe um einen Fehler oder um ein Feature?
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
> ...


Denk du hast falsch gemessen. Der XL Rahmen hat laut @Radon-Bikes nur ca 240mm Einstecktiefe. Beim L ist es das gleiche, warum man beim xl ned mehr gemacht hat ist mir unklar.


----------



## buddlersen (13. April 2021)

Falsch gemessen stimmt 🙈
Bzw gar nicht gemessen und mit abendlicher Hirnleistung nur die eingravierten Zahlen auf den Stützen abgelesen und geschätzt. Das Problem bleibt aber auch mit kürzeren und richtigen Einstecktiefenangaben bestehen.


----------



## MAster (14. April 2021)

Bei mir waren nicht mal die 240mm möglich, da das Sitzrohr am Schluss nicht maßhaltig ist (ca 31.3 auf dem letztem Zentimeter).
Ich denke die One Up und Vecnum Stützen haben die geringsten Einstecktiefen (hatte mal eine Liste im Netz gefunden - finde ich gerade aber nicht).
Fahre selber eine 210mm die aber ~40mm rausragt, aber das ist für mich ideal fürs Endurofahren .
Wenn's mal in den Park gehen sollte disese Jahr tu ich ne gekürzte klassische Stütze einbauen.


----------



## Matze1089 (6. Juni 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Er hat auch so seine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer




Löst das Problem mit dem harschen Ansprechen


----------



## MAster (24. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand schon mal nen Lack zum ausbessern von Platzern für das 2020 10.0 (blau Glanz) gefunden ? Was könnte da am ehesten passen?
Danke


----------



## RICO (10. November 2021)

Ja der Lack ist eine Katastrophe. Wir haben Noch 3 Slide Carbon die nach Jahren noch nicht so schlimm aussehen wie das Swoop 10.0 nach ein paar Monaten. Außerdem knarzt es immer wieder an neuen Stellen. Erst der Steuersatz, der war nur mit viel Motorex Fett ruhig zu stellen. Dann die Dämpferschraube in der Wippe, weil wohl die Lücke wo die Dämpferbuchse drin sitzt zu weit ist.
Und jetzt machen die 4 hinteren Schwingenlager (Horstlink) Geräusche. Mal die Bolzen rausgeschraubt und versucht die Lager zu drehen. Fest bzw. deutliche Rastpunkte. Dichtscheiben entfernt, kein Fett drin beim neuen Bike. Und dazu werden die Hinterbauten mit Bundbuchsen verbaut, was die Endmontage deutlich erleichtert. Leider muss man dazu kleinere Lager verwenden und hat deshalb auch weniger Haltbarkeit.


----------



## MTBTac (12. November 2021)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch etwas zur maximalen Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sagen? Bei einer XL sollte eigentlich viel Platz sein, allerdings lässt sich meine Brand-X XL (>500 mm) t komplett versenken, sondern bleibt bei ca 460 mm in einer Stufe hängen (ca. 0,5 mm).
> 
> Danach geht es im Rahmen immer noch gut 10 cm gerade weiter. Handelt es sich bei der Stufe um einen Fehler oder um ein Feature?
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
> ...


Hallo, ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Swoop 9.0 in L. Nach Rücksprache mit dem technischen Support von Radon sollte ich mir einen Händler vor Ort suchen, der den Grat beseitigt oder das Rad wieder einschicken. Es handelte sich bei mir nur um einen Grat, der beim Verbinden der beiden Carbon-Teile entstanden ist und nicht entfernt wurde. Mit Forstnerbohrer und Verlängerung sowie einer verstellbaren Reibale und viel Handarbeit habe ich das Sitzrohr freigearbeitet. Wegen des Carbons habe ich Silikon-Öl zur Schmierung genommen und die Reibale in sehr kleinen Schritten verstellt. Im Ergebnis funktioniert es jetzt so, wie es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (4. Dezember 2021)

RICO schrieb:


> Ja der Lack ist eine Katastrophe. Wir haben Noch 3 Slide Carbon die nach Jahren noch nicht so schlimm aussehen wie das Swoop 10.0 nach ein paar Monaten. Außerdem knarzt es immer wieder an neuen Stellen. Erst der Steuersatz, der war nur mit viel Motorex Fett ruhig zu stellen. Dann die Dämpferschraube in der Wippe, weil wohl die Lücke wo die Dämpferbuchse drin sitzt zu weit ist.
> Und jetzt machen die 4 hinteren Schwingenlager (Horstlink) Geräusche. Mal die Bolzen rausgeschraubt und versucht die Lager zu drehen. Fest bzw. deutliche Rastpunkte. Dichtscheiben entfernt, kein Fett drin beim neuen Bike. Und dazu werden die Hinterbauten mit Bundbuchsen verbaut, was die Endmontage deutlich erleichtert. Leider muss man dazu kleinere Lager verwenden und hat deshalb auch weniger Haltbarkeit.


Sag mal kennst du alle Lagernummer vom Swoop, es gibt ja jetzt Explosionszeichnungen aber hochwertige Lager bestell ich wo anders ?
Danke 🤩


----------



## RICO (4. Dezember 2021)

Lager Wippe hinten und Hautlager habe ich noch nicht vermessen.
2x Wippe vorne     63802 2RS 15x24x7 mm
2x Wippe hinten ?
2x Hauptlager ?
4x Horstlink    61802 2RS 15x24x5 mm 12mm Welle, 15mm Gesamtbreite mit Bundbuchsen 12mm Gehäusebreite Sitzstrebe 2mm Mittelbund
Alternativ    61901 2RS 12x24x6 mm statt der Bundbuchsen 12 x 0,5 Passscheiben auf jeder Seite
Entweder vollkugelige von EnduroBearings oder günstiger und sicher genauso haltbar von 








						KUGELLAGER SHOP - kaufen Sie schnell-günstig-zuverlässig!
					

KUGELLAGER SHOP - Privat & Firmenkunden ✓ Kein Mindestbestellwert ✓ Expressversand ✓ Technische Beratung ✓ Top-Preise ✓Jetzt bestellen!




					www.kugellager-express.de


----------



## MAster (4. Dezember 2021)

Was kann die 61901 Variante für Vorteile bringen?
Ich beziehe meine hier: https://www.kugellager-shop.net/61802-2rs-max-61802vrs-kugellager.html


----------



## RICO (5. Dezember 2021)

größere Kugeln haben theoretisch eine höhere Belastbarkeit. Man muss dann mit Passscheiben arbeiten wie beim Slide noch üblich. Bei den Horstlink Lagern hämmern ja alle Stöße nur auf einen kleinen immer gleichen Bereich in den Lagern. Wälzlagerstahl ist wahrscheinlich haltbarer als Edelstahl, wenn man die Lager nicht regelmäßig unter Wasser setzt.


----------



## MAster (26. Dezember 2021)

RICO schrieb:


> Lager Wippe hinten und Hautlager habe ich noch nicht vermessen.
> 2x Wippe vorne     63802 2RS 15x24x7 mm
> 2x Wippe hinten ?
> 2x Hauptlager ?
> ...


Hi,

hast du die anderen auch schon mal vermessen?
Und hast du die 61901 im Horstlink verbaut? Wäre schon schick hier noch ein bisschen mehr rauszuholen, mir ist aber unklar, warum Radun hier extra Bundbuchsen gefertigt hat, wenn es auch passende Lager geben würden. Ist dann m.M. nach Geldverschwendung. Da hätte man doch lieber in nen Flipchip in der Umlenkwippe investiert, sowie im alten Canyon Torque


----------



## RICO (4. Januar 2022)

2x Wippe vorne     63802 2RS 15x24x7 mm
2x Wippe hinten    63801 2RS 12x21x7 mm
2x Hauptlager    61902 2RS 15x28x7 mm
4x Horstlink    61802 2RS 15x24x5 mm


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (9. Januar 2022)

RICO schrieb:


> Ja der Lack ist eine Katastrophe. Wir haben Noch 3 Slide Carbon die nach Jahren noch nicht so schlimm aussehen wie das Swoop 10.0 nach ein paar Monaten. Außerdem knarzt es immer wieder an neuen Stellen. Erst der Steuersatz, der war nur mit viel Motorex Fett ruhig zu stellen. Dann die Dämpferschraube in der Wippe, weil wohl die Lücke wo die Dämpferbuchse drin sitzt zu weit ist.
> Und jetzt machen die 4 hinteren Schwingenlager (Horstlink) Geräusche. Mal die Bolzen rausgeschraubt und versucht die Lager zu drehen. Fest bzw. deutliche Rastpunkte. Dichtscheiben entfernt, kein Fett drin beim neuen Bike. Und dazu werden die Hinterbauten mit Bundbuchsen verbaut, was die Endmontage deutlich erleichtert. Leider muss man dazu kleinere Lager verwenden und hat deshalb auch weniger Haltbarkeit.


Hab das 10.0 HD seit Mai 2021, Steuersatz war mei meinem auch so. Jetzt sind nach 6 Monaten mäßiger Nutzung sind schon die unteren Dämpferbuchsen fertig und bei den oberen ist auch minimal Spiel, glaub 21mm oder gar 22mm Einbaubreite statt der 8x20mm könnte sogar besser passen. Dann flext das Hinterrad schon recht heftig, gaht halt alles direkt auf die untere Dämpferaufnahme. Fox Float X2 Factory war undicht und Newmen Laufrad vorne ging am Stoß auf. Musste die Teile einschicken und hab knapp 5 Wochen auf Ersatz gewartet. Also wurde das Bike sogar nur 5 Monate genutzt
Bin gespannt 
Mit dem Lack hab ich keinerlei Probleme, Bike wurde ab Tag eins mit Easyframe Folie komplett verklebt.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (9. Januar 2022)

Matze1089 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1287183
> 
> Löst das Problem mit dem harschen Ansprechen


Welcher Tune ist verbaut?
Hatte bereits einen DHX2 getestet, hat aber leider vom Tune her null gepasst.


----------



## MAster (27. Januar 2022)

So endlich die Horstlink Lager rausbekommen.

Schraubstock
Bearing Puller https://www.ebay.de/itm/131982079526?hash=item1ebabeb626:g:B7MAAOSw1CthLiZt
Stück abgeschnittener Gabelschaft
Einsatz
Ausschlagen mit dem Hammer war nicht möglich, da die ohne Fett montiert waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (31. Januar 2022)

steve_rides_mtb schrieb:


> Welcher Tune ist verbaut?
> Hatte bereits einen DHX2 getestet, hat aber leider vom Tune her null gepasst.


Meine Erfahrung ist, dass beim Swoop es sehr stark von der Federrate abhängt. Für ein gutes „Gefühl“ braucht man einfach gut 30% Sag, dann ist es natürlich gut, wenn der Dämpfer genug HSC reserve hat. 
Fahre im Winter so einen Deluxe mit Firm Compression und im Sommer nen CC Kitsuma Coil, mit  ner eins weicheren als üblich 2,75 langen Feder um genügend spiel zu haben um dem Sag einzustellen.
Grüße


----------



## JonasHoffmann (16. November 2022)

Hat noch jemand Probleme mit den Dämpferbuchsen? Fahre das 21er 10.0. Bin in 3 Monaten durch 2 Sets von den Fox Plastikbuchsen, habe mir dann vor ca 2 Monaten Messing Buchsen und Teflon Gleitlager gegönnt, jedoch haben die Buchsen wieder Spiel? Ist wahrscheinlich einfach das Rahmen Design. Kann man da was gegen machen? Die Hinterbaulager waren bei mir auch nach 4 Monaten schon durch haha, die habe ich aber getauscht und laufen jetzt 1A. Nur den Steuersatz bekomme ich einfach nicht leise. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung? muc Off fett an alle Kontaktstellen scheint irgendwie nichts zu helfen. Bei z.B. Stoppies knackt der unglaublich laut. Gabelkrone kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, habe eine neue 23er Zeb Ultime drin. Wäre cool wenn zu meinen zwei Problemen jemand eine Lösung hat 
Lg


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (17. November 2022)

Moin, hab die gleichen Probleme mit den Dämpferbuchsen und Lagern. Fahre auch das 2021er 10.0HD. Da wird wohl nur der Wechsel auf den 2022er Hinterbau weiterhelfen oder fleißig Buchsen tauschen


----------



## buddlersen (17. November 2022)

Ich hatte auch den 2020er/2021er Hinterbau und keine Probleme mit den Buchsen. Was macht ihr denn man alle mit den Rädern?


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (17. November 2022)

Also ich nutze mein Enduro zweckgemäß. 80% Bikepark, 10% Endurotrails und 10% Eisdiele und Biergarten 

Wiege knapp 100Kg und fahre recht aggressiv, Springe gerne ;-)


----------



## seven21 (17. November 2022)

Ich habe die Buchsen auch gerade gewechselt. Auf der Antriebsseite konnte ich noch mit spülen und fetten das alte wieder in Ordnung bringen. Aber auf der anderen Seite sind die Lager komplett im Eimer gewesen. Kein Millimeter Bewegung mehr. Außerdem hab ich sie kaum aus dem Rahmen bekommen. Weder Gleithammer, Hitze oder Wärme haben geholfen. Am Ende hab ich mit einem Auspresswerkzeug über das innere Lager das äußere wenigstens 2 mm bewegen können und dann mit Gewalt und Schraubenzieher rausgehebelt. 

Wie habt ihr denn die Lager rausbekommen. Die normalen Werkzeuge sind ja für Doppellager eigentlich nicht geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonasHoffmann (17. November 2022)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch den 2020er/2021er Hinterbau und keine Probleme mit den Buchsen. Was macht ihr denn man alle mit den Rädern?


Fahre 40% Park und 60% Hometrails aber fahre schon relativ agressiv. Aber in 1-2 Monaten die Buchsen kaputt zu fahren hab ich mit anderen Rädern oder auch Freunde mit noch aggressiveren Fahrstil mit z.B. Propain oder Giant haben keine Probleme mit Buchsen. Bin mal gespannt was mir der radon Support anbietet 😂


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (17. November 2022)

Genau. Normal hatte ich maximal einmal pro Jahr, wenn überhaupt die Buchsen wechseln müssen. Im Tyee waren die Huber Buchsen 4 Jahre drin im Rage 2 Jahre, im Swoop 2 Monate


----------

